# DTM: Photo Gallery Added of Audi at the Valencia Test Days



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport tested its 2010 spec DTM racers this weekend in Valencia at an official test for the German touring series. Check out more shots after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

